

An overview of OCaml - amirmc
http://simongrondin.name/?p=330

======
DonPellegrino
Author here, I originally posted this to
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ocaml](https://www.reddit.com/r/ocaml) to gather
some feedback prior to posting it here. It was a surprised when my boss told
me "Hey, you're top 10 on HN right now". Glad to know someone liked it enough
to post it here before I could :)

It's something I've been working on for quite a while, because I wanted to
answer the question "Why do you like OCaml so much and why should I care?"
once and for all. Hope you enjoy it.

Speaking of OCaml, all the traffic going to my blog is going through HARchiver
[0], a very high performance proxy and reverse-proxy 100% written in OCaml
that gathers datapoints for use with Mashape Analytics [1]. Disclaimer, I work
at Mashape.

[0]
[https://github.com/Mashape/HARchiver](https://github.com/Mashape/HARchiver)

[1] [https://www.apianalytics.com/](https://www.apianalytics.com/)

~~~
amirmc
I also added a feed of your OCaml posts to OCaml Planet [1, 2] (just so that
doesn't catch you by surprise) :)

[1] [http://ocaml.org/community/planet/](http://ocaml.org/community/planet/)

[2]
[https://github.com/ocaml/ocaml.org/commit/8df5da9b6fe1ba4c43...](https://github.com/ocaml/ocaml.org/commit/8df5da9b6fe1ba4c4314a81b93db2719cc5ad596)

~~~
DonPellegrino
Thanks, I'm honored!

------
AceJohnny2
Speaking of OCaml, I'm currently working through the Real World OCaml book [1]
by Yaron Minsky, Anil Madhavapeddy and Jason Hickey, who are some of the
drivers of using OCaml in production settings (Yaron Minsky works for Jane
Street, who aside from being a quant firm are also the developers of the
popular Core alternative standard library).

I highly recommend it.

[1] [https://realworldocaml.org/](https://realworldocaml.org/)

------
mrdrozdov
I am not sure where this belongs in the tutorial to intermediate spectrum, but
it feels relevant.

[http://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/ocaml/](http://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/ocaml/)

------
wtetzner
I had trouble accessing the site, so here's a cached version:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:hHpdNA...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:hHpdNA5YjjQJ:simongrondin.name/%3Fp%3D330+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

~~~
gkya
I also did, and I also wasn't able to access gnuplot.info, maybe there is a
problem w/ .name?

~~~
edwintorok
gnuplot.info works for me on IPv6 but not on IPv4 (get connection reset on
IPv4), seems to be a problem with projects.sourceforge.net.

    
    
      gnuplot.info has address 216.34.181.96
      gnuplot.info has IPv6 address 2001:468:c80:a202:0:b074:0:c082
      96.181.34.216.in-addr.arpa. 3567 IN	PTR	projects.sourceforge.net.
    

This site has a different IP and seems to point to a DNS server/proxy:

    
    
      simongrondin.name has address 176.58.120.112
      112.120.58.176.in-addr.arpa. 85642 IN	PTR	unblock.us.org.
    

Edit: .name site works now

------
rusabd
> radical at fist first?

